# 15935-52 vs 11044



## dk (Oct 29, 2009)

When a sacral decubitus ulcer is debrided in the OR- including ostectomy-  WITHOUT a closure: We have been advised (by a consultant) we can not report 15935 (because it includes a surgical closure).  How about 15935-52?? 20999 was given to us by the consultant in this scenario- Any advice on what to report?  
I am uncomfortable with using the unlisted code.  
Our FI LCD states to use the 11010-11044 for surgical debridements of a decub., but the consultant advised us only to use these CPT codes for wound care clinic.
LCD states: The documentation for these procedures should include the indications for the procedure, the type of anesthesia if and when used, and the narrative of the procedure that describes the wounds and the details of the debridement procedure itself. The debridement code submitted should reflect the type of tissue removed during the procedure and not the depth, size, or other characteristics of the wound. For example, if a wound involves exposed bone but the debridement procedure did not remove bone, CPT code 11044 cannot be billed.


----------



## ASC CODER (Oct 29, 2009)

I feel you can use 15935 with 52 showing that the wound was not closed.


----------



## cameron.moriarty (Apr 10, 2014)

I was looking for this today and felt this article was a good source of info:

http://supercoder.blog.com/2012/03/28/3-questions-you-must-ask-when-coding-decubitus-ulcers/


----------



## tdbear612@yahoo.com (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you for all the information.  I was needing the same info


----------

